

Ashes Cricket 2013 game taken off sale - wlj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25137093

======
planetjones
The YouTube video of the "fielders in a state of confusion" is quite funny:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zjGgau3iF8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zjGgau3iF8)

